# pasarla bien



## willg

Gente quero traduzir a seguinte frase mas nao sei como:

"Como la pasaron en su viaje?" "La pasamos muy bien"

Eu nao sei como dizer esse "la pasaron."



Me corrigem meus erros por favor!


----------



## spielenschach

willg said:


> Gente quero traduzir a seguinte frase mas nao sei como:
> 
> "Como la pasaron en su viaje?" (Como correu a viagem?) "La pasamos muy bien" (Muito bem!; Oh, a viagem foi óptima; correu bem, obrigado; )
> Eu nao sei como dizer esse "la pasaron."
> 
> 
> 
> Me corrigem meus corrijam – me  os erros por favor!


----------



## Tomby

willg said:


> Gente quero traduzir a seguinte frase mas nao sei como:
> 
> "*¿*C*ó*mo *lo* pasaron en su viaje?" "L*o* pasamos muy bien".
> 
> Eu nao sei como dizer esse "l*o* pasaron".
> 
> 
> 
> Me corrigem meus erros por favor!


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Tomba!
Estava esperando que vc respondesse este _hilo_! Tenho uma pergunta para vc. A minha primeira impressão tb foi, opa, _la pasaron_ não, mas _lo pasaron_. Acho que aqui na Espanha se considera _la pasaron_ gramaticalmente incorreto (un _laismo_ llamais a este error, ¿cierto?).
Bem, (_como no me fio mucho de mi Español_), fui dar uma espiada no fórum Espanhol e aí há mais de uma discussão onde parece que _pasarla_ seria aceitável na América Latina, mas não na Espanha. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26995
Neste vínculo veja o que diz esta moderadora:


> "Pasarlo bien" takes the indefinte "lo" to communicate that a person intends to have a good time (in the general sense of the word).
> -Me encanta esta gente. Esta noche voy a pasarlo bien. (have an indefinite/general "good time" tonight)
> 
> "Pasarla bien" takes the femenine "la" because it's substituting for a femenine subject such as "la noche" or "la fiesta"... it means that a person is going to have a good time AT a certain event that in Spanish happens to have a feminine gender.
> -¿Vas a beber esta noche?
> -No, sólo voy a pasarla bien con mis amigos. (pasar bien LA noche)




 Minha pergunta: É realmente gramaticalmente incorreto o _la_ em _pasarla bien_? 
O


----------



## olivinha

willg said:


> Gente quero traduzir a seguinte frase mas nao sei como:
> "Como la pasaron en su viaje?" "La pasamos muy bien"
> 
> Eu nao sei como dizer esse "la pasaron."
> 
> Me corrigem meus erros por favor!


 
Quanto à tradução, Willg, eu traduziria pensando nos viajantes (note que o verbo está conjugado para eles).
Como foram de viagem?
Muito bem, nos divertimos muito.

Pasarlo bien = divertir-se, desfrutar

O


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Olivinha!
(Respuesta al punto #4)
Desde luego, tal como ha planteado la pregunta Willg, “¿Como la pasaron en su viaje?” no es correcto. La duda que tengo es si “lo que pasaron fue un sustantivo femenino”. Me explico. Unos amigos van a la Verbena (fiesta) de San Antonio o la de San Juan. Como verbena (fiesta) es femenino, cabe la posibilidad de preguntar “¿Cómo LA pasaron? refiriéndose el “LA” a la verbena.
Yo no soy filólogo ni nada que se le parezca y creo que preguntaría “¿Cómo LO pasaron? Refiriéndome al hecho de si mis interlocutores disfrutaron o no en la verbena.
Otra cosa totalmente distinta, por ejemplo, cuando los alemanes de la DDR pasaban la frontera (el muro) clandestinamente hacia la RFA. Aquí si que cabe la pregunta “¿Cómo LA pasaron? refiriéndose el “LA” a la frontera.
De lo que creo estar seguro es que no se trata de un laísmo o fenómeno similar, porque el leísmo es confundir el complemento directo por el indirecto y el laísmo y loísmo es al revés, confundir el indirecto por el directo.
¡Saludos cordiales y que pases un buen domingo!
TT


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Tomba.
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y por toda la información que me lo has enviado. Para mi, éste es un tema muy complicado, una de mis asignaturas pendientes en Español. 

Agora, voltando à pergunta de Willg...
Pensando bem, quando formulei meu post 4, estava pensando em _viagem_ em português que é feminino, sem lembrar que _viaje_ em espanhol é um substantivo masculino. Ou seja nada a ver con _la_...

Agora fica a dúvida que vc deixa no ar, claro:


> La duda que tengo es si “lo que pasaron fue un sustantivo femenino”. Me explico. Unos amigos van a la Verbena (fiesta) de San Antonio o la de San Juan. Como verbena (fiesta) es femenino, cabe la posibilidad de preguntar “¿Cómo LA pasaron? refiriéndose el “LA” a la verbena.


 
Fico feliz sabendo que acertei quando julguei que “¿Como la pasaron en su viaje?” está mesmo gramaticalmente incorreto.

Obrigada e feliz domingo para vc tb!
O


----------



## Tomby

Olivinha: eu penso que Willg (que imagino que sabe espanhol) estava traduzindo em espanhol para português, mas escapuliu-se a palavra "viagem", em português feminina e em espanhol masculina. 
Muitas vezes me acontece a mesma coisa. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Odinh

Sobre a correção feita pelo spielenschach especificamente, embora gramaticalmente seja considerado errado escrever 'Me corrijam os erros', no Brasil é a única estrutura usada na fala. A proibição do uso do pronome no início das frases é uma regra gramatical que para mim não faz o menor sentido (muito embora me considere um conservador nesses particulares da língua), já que remonta a uma forma arcaica do português e é perfeitamente aceitável nas línguas latinas mais próximas. Bom, melhor ficar por aqui porque daqui a pouco vem a titia Vânia com seus puxões de orelha.


----------



## willg

Muito obrigado mas voces ainda nao responderam minha pergunta como dizer:

Como lo pasaron en su viaje?

Lo pasamos muy bien


----------



## Vanda

A Olivinha respondeu à sua pergunta no post 5.


----------



## willg

Mas nao tem alguma outra forma com o mesmo sentido????


----------



## Vanda

O jeito mais natural é como a Olivinha disse, mas, é claro, podemos  dizer de outras maneiras.
Ex.: Passaram bem na viagem? / Foi tudo bem na viagem? / E aí, como foram de viagem?/ Deu tudo certo na viagem?/


----------



## willg

Ah bom obrigado!


----------

